# Shellac Odor, How long will it last?



## prepressjohn (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a sign company and i needed a sturdy table top for one of my tables so i bought some MDF.

I sanded it down because it was cut to size and had dust and open edges all around it and sprayed on Bulls Eye Shellac in the can.

I did this about 4 hours ago and it's dry to the touch obviously but my air purifier i use to clean the air has a fume sensor that keeps kicking on and off.

I can't smell anything since i sprayed it outside and let it dry for 2 hours outside before bringing it in but just wondered how long it will take to dry completely since my fume sensor keeps going off/on? Just alittle worried about my health i guess with this tabletop being placed in my home

I also put a peice of low adhesision painters tape on the MDF table top and if i rip it off it will take some MDF with it. :thumbdown:

There was only 1 light coat of Shellac put on to seal it up some.

Thanks!


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

Are you sure that the fume sensor is working properly? I don't have one, but I use shellac regularly in my woodworking & I can't believe that a thin coat would pose any health issue, especially since you sprayed it outside & after 4 hours to dry & 2 hours outdoors of dry time. The only thing I can think of is that the humidity is really high & that might retard dry time a bit.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

do you have a door open? that'll cut the time down some.


----------



## prepressjohn (Feb 12, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> do you have a door open? that'll cut the time down some.


Thanks everyone, the fume sensor seems to be fine now after letting it sit for longer.

What can i do about the low adhesion painters tape taking off the wood when i tear if off the table though? I mask tape down my prints while working with them and this is a big issue if i can't do that :blink:


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

prepressjohn said:


> Thanks everyone, the fume sensor seems to be fine now after letting it sit for longer.
> 
> What can i do about the low adhesion painters tape taking off the wood when i tear if off the table though? I mask tape down my prints while working with them and this is a big issue if i can't do that :blink:


My guess would be that you will need several more coats before you end up with any type of film finish. That MDF will probably soak up whatever you use on it quite a bit before an actual surface film develops.

But, then again, I've never worked with MDF so I may be way off base in my thinking.


----------

